# Next week…. 2-day trail ride with total beginner coming up!



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That sounds like a fabulous adventure! Happy birthday 🎂

My husband and I did a 3-day horse trekking trip in Ireland on our honeymoon years ago. We took weekly lessons for a couple of months heading up to the trip; I hadn't ridden since I was a kid, and my husband hadn't really ridden at all except for a couple of backyard pony rides when he was young. The trekking company we went with required you to be able to w/t/c. Realistically, my husband was probably a little underprepared, but the guides were very focused on keeping everyone safe and having fun, and the horses knew their jobs. We went with a larger group (if I remember, it was 8-10 people, two guides), and everyone in the group behaved well, following instructions from the guides and keeping things under control. Most of the ride was in the mountains, lots of walking but decent amount of trotting, and there was a beach gallop the final day.

So, tips:
1. Think carefully about the riding clothes/boots you'll both wear. If you're still buying new things this next week (especially boots) wear them around the house to break them in. Don't plan to break them in on the trip or you could end up very uncomfortable!
1a. For your pants and undergarmets, buy items that have no seams that can rub. If you look at the clothes endurance riders wear, that might be a good guide for what to buy. Riding tights with no inner seams are popular, for women and men. Half chaps over comfortable paddock boots or hiking shoes (if the tread isn't too thick) work well.
1b. Not sure what the mountain weather will be like where you are riding, but we needed to be prepared with layers of breathable rain gear (riding pants/and jackets). Saddlebags to carry it were provided by the trekking company.
1c. I personally prefer to ride in my own helmet, but many of the trekking companies can provide if you don't have your own.
1d. Not sure if you plan to ride with a cell phone or camera, but I like a vest with pockets when I'm riding to carry mine and not have to rummage through saddle bags when I want a picture.

2. Related to comfortable undergarmets...riding a half day or full day if you're mostly used to hour long lessons can be a bit of a shock to your nether-regions, especially if most of the ride is at a walk  Consider applying a diaper rash cream (in the US something like Desitin is popular) or a product meant for cyclists (here many people use Body Glide), maybe with baby powder sprinkled on top as well. Chafing can ruin a ride fast. Men who don't ride often should be especially attuned to this issue.

3. Bring other personal items like sunscreen, insect repellent, pain reliever for sore muscles  Ask ahead if the trekking company supplies water/snacks or if you need to bring your own (and how you would be expected to carry it).

4. I recall being a bit timid about speaking up about how the guide set the stirrups on my saddle. They were too short for me the first day, and my knee was in so much pain after I got off at the end of the day I worried I wouldn't be able to ride on day 2. Looking back, I'm not sure why I didn't just fix it, but I think I assumed the guide knew best.

Most important, have fun and enjoy the horses, the scenery, and the time with your husband!

Here is a wonderful memory from our Ireland trek:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll second everything she said and add sometimes taking that IBUPROPHEN in advance is not a bad idea. I prepared for ours. My husband blew it off. He literally couldn't walk. Between that and other aforementioned issues he missed a chunk of the remaining vacation laid up. 

I had a ziploc slider that my camera went in in my vest pocket in the event of rain. Had one for my phone as well

Enjoy your trip and have a great time!.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I definitely second the being particular about your stirrup length. I have not been on a multiday trek but have been on a 5–6 h day one, and I got the stirrup length wrong and did not want to ask everyone to stop so I could readjust. For the last hour, my knee on one side was so sore and my foot went numb! It was very hard to keep heels down/toes up and not lose my stirrup in trot and canter when I could not even feel my foot. Don't be afraid to ask to stop and readjust the length.

For comfy undergarments, I know you can get specific padded horse riding underwear, but another option is period underwear. If you get a style that is made for lighter flow, it is padded but not super bulky. I wear mine on all rides now, even 1-h lessons, whether it is that time of the month or not.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you'll be fine. Your husband, on the other hand, will want to take a few precautions to avoid extreme discomfort.

I did a 7 hr ride on the outskirts of Rome. I had the BEST time. W/t/c and gallop alone with the guide. I was hardly even sore - really, could not have had a better experience even though I worried about it. I prepared much like you did, by doing regular 1 hr long rides. I was fine. 

I concur with other posters about comfortable clothing and footwear. Little discomforts can become a big problem on a long ride. I wore breeches and my regular riding clothes. There isn't as much out there for men, so consider your choices carefully. Avoid jeans or any heavy fabrics. If they get wet or sweaty, he will be miserable. Bring some zinc oxide cream for any sores that may occur after the first day of riding. He may want to wear fitted boxers. My son plays football and gets thigh rubs so fitted boxers are a must. 

Have fun!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Good to be prepared but it may not be too bad - I did 8 days riding in Iceland and had all kinds of things just in case - blister pads, various powders for chafing, bicycle shorts. Ultimately I didn’t need anything other than bandaids and gloves as the skin on my hands wore off after the first day when I rode without hand protection. 

I did appreciate having multipurpose boots - specifically blundstones - which were great for riding, hiking and just sitting around and also waterproof. Highly recommend taking boots like that.

For riding, my husband has found it more comfortable if he wears bicycle shorts under his pants. If it is really hot that might not be ideal from the perspective of sweating/chafing but if it is a reasonable temperature, that could help. My husband also finds it more comfortable if we stretch before riding - hamstring stretch and inner thigh stretch. A few hours of riding lessons or trail rides before hand could also make it a more enjoyable experience for him.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks all. I have so much anxiety for whatever reason. I even know my horse (very dependable, did some rides already with her) but my husband’s nonchalance is worrying me! Maybe he’ll ride with his bike (padded) pants on. Does he need riding gloves?! I might get in touch with the barn and ask, they are also very “just show up that day at 9” maybe I’m overthinking it. Thanks for the comment on stirrups. The last time I went there one was indeed too short and I ended up with terrible knee pain. What will my husband do if his horse spooks? Can he trot even if he has never ridden before? We will be with Western saddles (I ride English).


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Once, when I was staying at a dude ranch in Wyoming, I asked the proprietor how they managed to take raw beginners for 4 and 6 hour rides. I was already a "long rider", so not concerned for myself, but they did great taking folks who had never ridden before on multi-hour rides.

The owner told me that he has the "dudes" dismount and walk 15 minutes out of each hour. I was off on my own and did not see this, but I can imagine it would work well for folks who have never ridden. I, myself, have discovered that a dismount and walk when knees or back start to hurt, seems to work wonders.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

knightrider said:


> Once, when I was staying at a dude ranch in Wyoming, I asked the proprietor how they managed to take raw beginners for 4 and 6 hour rides. I was already a "long rider", so not concerned for myself, but they did great taking folks who had never ridden before on multi-hour rides.
> 
> The owner told me that he has the "dudes" dismount and walk 15 minutes out of each hour. I was off on my own and did not see this, but I can imagine it would work well for folks who have never ridden. I, myself, have discovered that a dismount and walk when knees or back start to hurt, seems to work wonders.


Good point, but I’ll need a mounting block every hour


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

The other thing you can do rather than getting off, is on bits where you are at a walk in a flat area, drop your stirrups and let your legs hang loose and flex your feet/roll your ankles round etc. for a while. Even if you need to stop and look to pick up your stirrups again, it helps to keep everything pain free.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Luna’s rider said:


> Good point, but I’ll need a mounting block every hour


I second the getting off and walking if knees or back start hurting.
And don't worry about a mounting block. There are tree stumps, rocks or you can use the incline of the terrain to your advantage.
Just out of curiosity - where in the mountains are you riding? I understand if you don't want to disclose the location publicly on a forum (pm works too  )

Enjoy!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

So…… first leg done and I’m DEAD. Everything hurts! I had a toe problem and walked the last 20 mins. Total riding time 4.5 hours. My husband is in fact doing fine  I guess he’s more athletic/trained and in better shape than I am. It’s such beautiful scenery, we did some proper trails and water crossings. Horses are fine, the guide’s mare (her own) is a drama queen (she’s 7) and spooks every 10 minutes, including a 180degree “bye bye I’m outta here” spin & bolt. My mare had a small issue with a deer carcass but otherwise fairly well-behaved except she’s really nasty to the other two horses (tries to bite). She’s also quite awful to lead, she’s huge and just barges into you - I mean I know these are trail horses for tourists but still. Second leg tomorrow!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Luna’s rider said:


> So…… first leg done and I’m DEAD. Everything hurts! I had a toe problem and walked the last 20 mins. Total riding time 4.5 hours. My husband is in fact doing fine  I guess he’s more athletic/trained and in better shape than I am. It’s such beautiful scenery, we did some proper trails and water crossings. Horses are fine, the guide’s mare (her own) is a drama queen (she’s 7) and spooks every 10 minutes, including a 180degree “bye bye I’m outta here” spin & bolt. My mare had a small issue with a deer carcass but otherwise fairly well-behaved except she’s really nasty to the other two horses (tries to bite). She’s also quite awful to lead, she’s huge and just barges into you - I mean I know these are trail horses for tourists but still. Second leg tomorrow!


Hmmm.... what is your saddle like? I have found that Western saddles kill me. I think it's the fenders, or a short person thing. 4 hours on a Western saddle and I'm pretty sore. However, as I mentioned above, 7 hours in a cheap English saddle and I was pretty ok! Or maybe you're clenching a lot rather than relaxing? Glad your husband is doing well! Enjoy tomorrow! (take some ibuprofen tonight and again in the morning, lol)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Load up on the ibuprofen and enjoy tomorrow. Hope you're taking pictures


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I wanted to post pics but reception is patchy. Western. Feels very comfortable but I’m not used to them (I ride English), also I think my foot is pressing down in a weird way on the stirrup - it hurts under the small toe, or maybe my cheap boots 🙄 I wasn’t particularly tense I gotta say although the spooks right in front of my nose weren’t so much fun (how can a lead horse spook so much?!) but I banned every “spook thought” on purpose.



Acadianartist said:


> Acadianartist said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.... what is your saddle like? I have found that Western saddles kill me. I think it's the fenders, or a short person thing. 4 hours on a Western saddle and I'm pretty sore. However, as I mentioned above, 7 hours in a cheap English saddle and I was pretty ok! Or maybe you're clenching a lot rather than relaxing? Glad your husband is doing well! Enjoy tomorrow! (take some ibuprofen tonight and again in the morning, lol)
> > [/QUOTE


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Hope you have a more comfortable ride tomorrow! 

Riding in other saddles is always hard. I usually ride in English and am fine, but I have got a sore knee + dead foot in an on one trek in an English saddle after a 5–6 h ride, been totally fine in a Western for a 3 h trek, and then got painful inner thigh and butt chafe ever after only 2 h in a stock saddle. So I find it is all rather hit and miss when you are using other peoples horses and saddles.

Kind of annoying that the guide took a spooky horse as the lead. You would think they would take something they know will behave well.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, amazing scenery!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

It was very nice. The mountain hut we stayed out had a party going on until 11pm 🙄 also, my horse spooked in place, which is great. We got a barking dog jumping out from a side street, she just spread her legs and lifted her head up 😇 but she’s a real pain with the other horses. Our guide had to get up in the middle of the night to go and separate them.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Guys, I think my husband got the horse bug….


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Lucky you! My husband would never ever be into horses. He is all into bikes, and after that, probably electric cars. Fine to spend $10k on a bike but not a horse in his opinion.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

